# After a LONG hiatus ... to the ?old-heads?.



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey all. 

I haven?t been on DB in many many many years, and I?ve been out of the hobby for about 4 yrs now. 

Sometimes I miss it a lot as it was one of the few things I was always passionate about. 

(A lot of you newer members can look up some of my old posts if you?d like. There?s a lot of valuable knowledge to be found there, including the work I?ve done with many many species over my time in the hobby)

Anyways ... I know there?s probably a TON of new members now. 
Hell. Idk if this forum is even active anymore. 
I see there is no marketplace. (?)

How many of the ?old heads? are still around and active here?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

pretty sure you have to post a few posts i think around 20 to get marketplace.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the same account I?ve always had. I?m not a ?new member?.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Marketplace is there.

Try it on a Home PC?

s


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

I drop in occasionally. 

James


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Nick, welcome back. I was away for about 4 years, myself.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome back Nick. Are you just checking in? Or jumping back into Keeping? Unfortunatly, in my opinion, DB has changed alot, most not for the better. Thats why I am Rarely if ever on DB anymore.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh man another Ohio person returning?!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I took a break for a few years myself. My barnyard bird collection was growing and I had an opportunity to sell my frogs to someone with the heart for it, so I let them go. After getting settled with the birds and having some time to spare I got a trio of dwarf cobalts last year and just recently a pair of green imitators.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm still around too, Nick. You may want to shoot one of the admins a message if you still can't see the marketplace in a day or so.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I lurk mostly now.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome back! Any projects in the works?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome back. I'm just now coming back after about 2 years. I still have a few frogs and I'm building a new rack right now to get my collection back up some. I doubt I'll have 20+ vivs ever again though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea I got on for the first time in years about a week ago. Started lurking a bit. This place has changed a lot since it was sold.....very few active members that I remember from years ago, and lots of ads. Oh well.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you still have your greenbacks?


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

Belated welcome back. Do you still have a collection?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I visit on occasion, more often recently. I keep plants as I have no time for animals. But its great to see that the interest never dies!

The pet trade has gotten rather stale as of late. Especially for the rare jewels.


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

Funny i have a plant collection only to. Wife has been freaking out about the fly's so until i can get heat to my shed heated i'm not keeping any darts. The hobby has gone downhill not sure what happened.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

jpm995 said:


> Funny i have a plant collection only to. Wife has been freaking out about the fly's so until i can get heat to my shed heated i'm not keeping any darts. The hobby has gone downhill not sure what happened.


Downhill? How so. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

I was very active back in the early 00s, then less active. Building a huge viv now so looking at threads a lot more. 

Between facebook taking people for lower quality but easier conversation, and the photobucket debacle, its tough on forums. 

Nobody seems to be at the helm here, which doesn't help things. 


fyi: all my old threads show up as authored by "guest." Odd.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Any of you that have perceived a drop in the quality of Dendroboard after being away a long time - did you consider that maybe the drop in quality might be because YOU are no longer participating?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

DanConnor said:


> Between facebook taking people for lower quality but easier conversation, and* the photobucket debacle, its tough on forums*.


You're not kidding. So many really great old threads are ruined by missing images now. It's incredibly frustrating as so many dart frog / planted vivarium related google searches will lead you to old dendroboard threads.
I've been using the forum for a long time but mostly as a lurker and it seems less active than it used to be but I also think there's much more of a 'standard operating procedure' applied to the hobby now, there seems to be less experimentation and enthusiasm for sharing new or unusual practices. This presumably leads to some degree of forum fatigue in the more experienced members as they tire of retreading the same ground but these things go in cycles I suppose. It's an expensive hobby too, maybe the financial crash impacted things for a lot of people.
It's also easier to find information regarding 'bioactive' enclosures from more mainstream sources now although unfortunately a lot of it is really innacurate.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was out for about 2 years until recently, mainly because I didn't have any builds going on. I did notice even while I was active before that the hobby itself even had already changed dramatically at the time. I think the mainstreaming of the hobby and the widespread use of Facebook and social media, along with the hobby turning into a money making scheme for many resulted in this. When I came back and discovered the Photobucket debacle, I was pretty angry, because many of my pictures were hosted on it, and some of my favorite threads or pictures of tanks that I would reference were gone forever it seemed. 

I think that there is still a large number of good, friendly, and knowledgeable hobbyists out there, but they've either grown tired of forums or just don't find the interest in them anymore. I didn't have any builds going on, and that alone kind of made me drift from the forum.


----------

